# Rattle from under car..PLEASE HELP



## Edouble (Oct 19, 2009)

I need help. I have a horrible rattle under the car and it came out of nowhere...it almost sounds like something is inside the pipes. I just had a catback installed (a few weeks ago) and i thought it may have been some of the bolts coming loose, but everything looks ok. I posted a video. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

The link is


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Does it seem to be the loudest around the converters? Wondering if the ceramic inside the converter is rattling around.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Put some gloves on and put you hand to see if you can feel it in the cats.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Heat Shield still secure?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a long screwdriver to listen, put one end on the cat and the handle to your ear, if it's rattling you will hear it.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Could also be something got in to the bell housing and is rattling in there?


----------

